# New Addition Poljot International Red October



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

Just had this chunk of steel delivered, what a hefty watch.

Went for this as a new addition to my collection, the whole Red October and Sub on the dial where appeals to me, plus I had searched on the forum and picked up some favourable comments on it too, so it fit the bill nicely. There are Chrono versions too.

Nice solid presentation box, 300 M water resistance, automatic, and number 989 of this special edition.

This was the last of the stock at tictactime and I got it for Â£132.50 all in, delivered.

http://


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Fray Bentos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just had this chunk of steel delivered, what a hefty watch.
> 
> ...


like the PO hands


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice ,i like that

bowie


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> like the PO hands


I am not so keen on those but that second hand is fantastic! - Heath to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks great. Nice one. :thumbsup:


----------

